# Quelle distribution en venant de Mac ?



## quequoi (20 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

(NB : désolé si la question a déjà été répondue x fois, mais je nai accès quà 8 discussions de ce forum, alors quil y en a 2631 officiellement)

Jai pris une grande décision : je passe à Linux . Depuis le temps que je rôde autour, et mon ordi étant en panne (peut-être bientôt réparé, mais pas sûr non plus), je me dis que le moment est venu.

Bien sûr, je ne compte pas abandonner Mac (à moins que ce ne soit lui qui mabandonne ), car jai des logiciels professionnels qui nexistent pas sous Linux, à ma connaissance. Et je nai pas trop envie de faire une machine virtuelle Windows si je peux men passer.

Ma question est donc : quelle distribution de Linux me conseillez-vous pour ne pas être trop perdu :rateau: en nayant aucune expérience de Windows, car jai le sentiment, en essayant des distributions ici ou là, de me retrouver sur un Windows qui serait juste décoré autrement (même style de logique, même présentation). Je ne retrouve en revanche pas grand chose du fonctionnement des Macs (ne serait-ce que la navigation en colonnes dans le système de fichiers) :rose:.

Question subalterne : peut-on installer nimporte quelle distribution sur un MacBook Pro ?

Autre question : quelle possibilité existe-t-il de faire une machine virtuelle de Mac sous Linux ?

Merci à la bonne âme qui voudra bien me donner quelque réponse


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2013)

On a intérêt à prendre une distribution avec des forums actifs et une couverture importante (donc des modes d'emploi). Genre la famille Ubuntu, Fedora etc.
J'ai toujours considéré GNOME plus proche de Mac OS que KDE mais chacun est configurable à l'envi.

À ma connaissance, quelque chose qui ne marche pas : Thunderbolt.


----------



## quequoi (18 Mai 2013)

Je refais un petit tour pour vous informer que j'ai choisi finalement Linux Mint Debian, qui m'a été chaudement conseillé par plusieurs personnes.

Il y a aussi l'application Cairo dock, qui permet de retrouver les réflexes aquis sur Mac.

pour le moment, c'est beaucoup trop tôt pour dire si je suis content ou non de mon choix. En tout cas, j'ai le sentiment que mes difficultés viennent de Linux en général (comprendre comment ça marche), et pas de la distribution.


----------



## jettero (24 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Pour moi ça été Fedora, mais je reconnais avoir galérer pas mal pour la faire tourner avec un dual-boot Mac/linux.

J'ai refais une install sur un hdd tout vierge, sans aucun os, et là c'est quasi la même chose que sur PC.

Bon, un mac booster avec du linux, c'est beau. Et cairo-Dock c'est vraiment top. 

Bonne chance et bcp de plaisir avec Debian, ça marche très bien aussi.


----------



## devin plompier (28 Mai 2013)

La famille Debian est bien. Si possible, installe Debian, mais perso j'ai pas réussi sur mon MacBook Pro 2010. Je connais quelqu'un qui a réussi sur son MacBook Pro 2007. Sinon, Ubuntu est très facile d'installation sur un Mac.
Un avis personnel : je n'aime pas Gnome, je trouve qu'il est très lourd pour un truc pas très évolué. Je préfère KDE (ok c'est encore plus lourd, mais la qualité de l'interface le justifie) ou XFCE (très léger, et à mon avis aussi évolué que Gnome).
Il est très facile d'installer des environnements alternatifs sur Debian et sur KDE : sur Debian, à l'installation, de mémoire, dans Options d'installations, Environnements alternatifs puis choisir KDE ou XFCE. Pour Ubuntu, choisir entre Kubuntu (KDE) et Xubuntu (XFCE).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h55 ----------

Oups, j'avais pas vu que c'était déjà choisi.
Mea culpa.


----------



## thauron (24 Juillet 2013)

Linux Mint Olivia 15 Cinnamon + Docky. On peut installer les paquets spécifiques à Mint ou provenant d'Ubuntu. Cette version de Mint est une adaptation de la dernière Ubuntu. Elle s'installe automatiquement avec les éventuels drivers propriétaires de carte graphique etc... Elle incorpore pas mal de softs multimédia. 

Installée sur un Intel Nuc Core i5 sans problème et utilisée en serveur local et serveur web privé en relève de Mac OS X Server Snow Leopard depuis les catastrophiques mises à jour Apple des versions serveur...


----------

